# Bourbon BBQ Sauce



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 15, 2018)

Bourbon and BBQ, what a great combination! I've had good reviews and success with the following recipe. It does have a noticeable bourbon flavor element to it, so may not be for everyone. You could also substitute any whiskey for a slightly different taste.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

*Bourbon BBQ Sauce
from the Oldsmokerdude







*
*INGREDIENTS*

1/2 onion, minced
4 cloves garlic, minced
3/4 cup bourbon whiskey
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 tablespoon salt
2 cups ketchup
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/3 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 teaspoon hot pepper sauce, or to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS*

In a large skillet over medium heat, combine the onion, garlic, and whiskey. Simmer for 10 minutes, or until onion is translucent. Mix in the ground black pepper, salt, ketchup, tomato paste, vinegar, liquid smoke, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, and hot pepper sauce.
Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 20 minutes. Run sauce through a strainer if you prefer a smooth sauce.
This sauce is better if you let it sit for 24 hours before using.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 15, 2018)

Sounds bangin!  I’ll definitely give that a try next time I need to make some sauce. Points for sure


----------



## Braz (Oct 15, 2018)

That recipe looks good. I might try it with some homemade rye whisky I have on hand.


----------



## weev (Oct 15, 2018)

Sounds good thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2018)

Sounds like a great recipe!
Al


----------



## jrod (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks for the post! I know this is from a few months back but it looks great. I'm going to try it this weekend on some pork ribs.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 7, 2019)

*Bourbon* BBQ Sauce? Definitely for me! Thank you  for sharing. I will give it a try.....


----------

